# Surefire Flip-cap Filters



## sween1911 (Jul 16, 2007)

Does anyone know the part numbers for the red filters that would fit a Z32 shock isolated bezel and the M2-old-style (finned) shock isolated bezel?

I'm looking for the black plastic flip-cap jobbies, not the clamp-on Millenium $eries. Thanks!


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi sween-

Your M2 should be 1.47" bezel diameter. That would take the old style F66 red flip up filter.

I do not have a Z32 anymore, but it might be the same diameter as the M2. If not and it is 1.62", the F36 will fit.

Good luck finding these old style filters. Try LPS tactical.

An alternative would be Bushwacker filters. Available at many gun stores or websites they are good quality and much cheaper. They are soft rubber and sold in 7 or 8 sizes.

Mark


----------



## Size15's (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's a quick guide to SureFire's BeamFilters...

FMx3 IR BeamFilters - Glass (I'm not sure of it's details)
FMx4 Beam Diffusers - POC's 'LSD holographic 20deg diffusion polycarbonate
FMx5 Red BeamFilters - Multi-AR coated tempered Pyrex glass
FMx6 Blue BeamFilters - Multi-AR coated tempered Pyrex glass
FMx7 BeamCovers - Hard Anodised aluminium alloy

FM1x (1.62" diameter) - "M3" Millennium Bezel, 9N, 9AN & KL6.
FM2x (2.5" diameter) - Millennium TurboHead bezel & 'KT' TurboHeads.
FM3x (1.25" diameter) - Standard "6P" bezel (tight on the G2/G3/G2Z).
FM4x (1.36" diameter) - Z32 aka Classic WeaponLight Shock Isolated Bezel.
FM6x (1.47" diameter) - M2, 8X, 8AX/8NX/L7, KL3/KL5/U2 etc

FM5x for ScoutLight (FM53 IR) (new)

FM7x for HellFighter (FM73 IR), (FM77 Amber*) & (FM78 Opaque*)
(* It would make sense if these were the other way around, I'll check)

Classic BeamFilters for Taclight (Z32) (1.36" diameter)
F11 - Red
F12 - IR
F13 - Cover
F19 - Blue
F63 - BeamShaper (Medium)
F64 - BeamShaper (Wide)

Classic BeamFilters for 8-Series (& "M2") (1.47" diameter)
F62 - Cover
F66 - Red
F67 - Blue
F68 - Traffic Wand
F69 - IR
F70 - BeamShaper

Classic BeamFilters for 9-Series (& "M3") (1.62" diameter)
F32 - Cover
F33 - BeamShaper (Medium)
F34 - BeamShaper (Wide)
F36 - Red
F37 - Blue
F38 - Traffic Wand
F39 - IR

Classic BeamFilters for standard bezel ("6P") (1.25" diameter)
F16 - IR
F17 - Cover
F23 - BeamShaper (Medium)
F24 - BeamShaper (Wide)
F26 - Red
F27 - Blue
F28 - Traffic Wand

Classic BeamFilters for T-Series Extended Range TurboHeads (3" diameter)
F40 - BeamShaper
F46 - Red
F47 - Blue
F49 - IR

I'm sorry for it not being very comprehensive. Its difficult to remember everything...


----------



## Flash_Gordon (Jul 17, 2007)

That is pretty good memory, Al!

It would be great if that post was stickied. Maybe in General Flashlight.

It is hard to find much of that info. I looked through my old catalogs and could not find the diameter of the Z32, for example.

Mark


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 17, 2007)

Someday, somehow, somewhere, I'm buying Al a tall frosty one. Thanks!


----------



## Size15's (Jul 17, 2007)

Flash_Gordon said:


> That is pretty good memory, Al!
> 
> I... could not find the diameter of the Z32, for example.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark,

There is some inconsistency regarding the Z32 diameter. I've seen some references to it being 1.375" diameter. I didn't do history at school so I wasn't taught inches and my factions are dreadful. Google calculates the difference between 1.36" and 1.375" is 0.38mm. I've always been wary of using decimals to describe a fraction-based imperial length. Of course I'd prefer all measurements were in metric (mm) to help avoid confusions.

I no longer work for a test lab so I don't have access to calibrated callipers etc. to measure a Z32 bezel's diameter for myself. I guess I could go to a museum and ask to borrow an old imperial one from a display? :thinking:


----------



## sween1911 (Jul 17, 2007)

If I remember, I'll run the calipers on my Z32 when I get home. Actually . . . I have one in my bag on a black C2 (kind of an "M2 Lite"). . .

On my desk ruler, it comes in at a shade under 35mm... call it 34.5mm. 

On the SAE side, it's just about 1 3/8 inches, 1.375". This is the smooth part before the grooves, which do stand off a few thousandths of an inch.

That's eyeballing a ruler, so I'll wait to get home and use the calipers.

Edited to add: The calipers I have dial right into 1.36".

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Edited to Add:

So I got my F26 and F11 from Lighthound. Works great. Interestingly enough, the Surefire OEM wrapper for the F11 states that it fits the 8X, and M2. Well, it doesn't fit on an M2 bezel, being that the Z32 and M2 have different diameters. Al's list was actually more accurate than the SF wrapper!


----------

